# Absurdly lucky/unlucky moments



## Ether's Bane

You know the drill.

Literally a half-hour ago, this happened to me on PBR.

Gateway Colosseum, Trade Battle, Rank 3, against the Leader.

I'm using Sunflora, Kingler, and Sneasel.

He's using Zangoose, Bibarel, and Chansey.

Zangoose makes quick work of Sunflora and Kingler, leaving just Sneasel.

Zangoose uses Slash, taking Sneasel to 17/116 HP.

I use Counter to KO him.

He sends out Bibarel, and I use X-Scissor.

He misses with Hyper Fang.

I use Bite in hopes that he'll flinch, and lo and behold, he does!

I KO him with Bite, and he sends out Chansey.

I use Ice Punch on Chansey and freeze it.

I proceed to KO it with Ice Punch, thus beating the Colosseum Leader.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

I believe that just about every time you narrowly evade death in a Nuzlocke run counts.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

The first Pokemon I ever encountered in a shaking spot playing B/W was an Excadrill. Lv.40. And shiny. 

Unluckiest? Missing Volkner's Electivire with my Leafeon's dig. And then being completely annihilated by a Fire Punch crit.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*



RespectTheBlade said:


> Unluckiest? Missing Volkner's Electivire with my Leafeon's dig. And then being completely annihilated by a Fire Punch crit.


?? that's not very possible.

in fact, pretty sure the _simplest_ way to accomplish it is to take something else, reduce a pokémon's accuracy, baton pass to leafeon, and then maybe miss. but you'd pretty much have to be trying to do that to make it happen.


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Ran into a shiny Steelix on Diamond; had it into the orange when it decided to use Double-Edge and knock itself out. ;.;

(Lucky stories are more fun but less memorable/eternally cringeworthy.)


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

The only non-event shiny I currently have is an Elekid. I was looking for one at the time, to get the hold item they can be found with. I consider it lucky that I think the first one I found was a shiny and had the hold item I was looking for.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Luckiest: I have never relied on luck in a game simple as Pokemon. (I did happen to run into a Chansey that i was looking for on the third encounter recently, in Blue.)

Unluckiest: Hmm, maybe when I was fighting Lance and his haxxed Aerodactyl's Rock Slide flinched me thrice in a row, causing me to almost lose the fight. Of course, I would never lose against a trainer as measly as Lance.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*



Norm said:


> Luckiest: I have never relied on luck in a game simple as Pokemon. (I did happen to run into a Chansey that i was looking for on the third encounter recently, in Blue.)


well, who relies on luck? not the greatest of strategies, really

I'm pretty sure every time I've used a Poison Point pokemon in the elite four, I've gotten the hardest pokemon down to red, they've hit my pokemon, gotten hit by Poison Point and die in that turn. That's pretty neat.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

I don't remember unlucky ones. But as for lucky ones...

Getting Feebas in Diamond. I just randomly decided to check the parts of the lake that were available without surfing just in case, and I found one of the Feebas tiles.

Also a less important one: I was just walking around that Gligar area in Black with Liepard on the first place. I tended to think "please be Icicle Crash" each time I used Assist, but it was mostly something else. And then I met a Gligar and, well...
My mind: _Need... strong move..._
Assist: *is Icicle Crash*


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

lucky: ran into my eleventh ever shiny just now: a raticate

unlucky: i _already have a shiny raticate._ and it was on a route that also has ponyta. WRYYYYYY


----------



## Mai

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

I have a shiny raticate, too! Maybe you could trade them off?

In any case, on the shinies thing: on the only shiny I ever bothered to chain, I found a shinx really easily.

Except I accidentally used fury swipes instead of false swipe, knocking it out in one hit.

Mai has also had shinies explode. But that's typical.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Most recent thing I can think of: this past weekend Mhals and I had one of many double battles against surskitty and Cirrus. In one match, Mhals' last Pokemon was an Escavelier and its Quick Claw activated _three times in a row_. We won :D


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Luckiest: Catching Dialga with full health with one ultra ball on the first turn.

Unluckiest: Meeting a shiny Tangela. _In the Safari Zone_. It fled. D:


----------



## Dar

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Luckiest: Earlier, I met my first shiny while training random pokemon, a Mareep.

Unluckiest: I was using my Cubone to fight it, and I hit Bone Club instead of Headbutt.


----------



## TheBluejay

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*



Superbird said:


> I believe that just about every time you narrowly evade death in a Nuzlocke run counts.



this, I was doing a mystery egg nuzlocke run. Bugsy's scyther used focus energy while my level 12 aron used head smash and lived with one HP. Boy my body tensed up as I saw that HP bar nearly drop to zero


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

I think my luckiest moment was when my last Pokemon, red-HP Togepi, managed to pull off a Metronomed Judgement on Cyrus's last 'mon in Celestic Town.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Against Maylene's Lucario with only my Togetic left.

"Just a little more! Hang in there, TOGETIC!"

"TOGETIC used Metronome!" *Finger waggle* "TOGETIC used Roar of Time!"

"Foe Lucario fainted!"


----------



## glitchedgamer

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Luckiest: Meeting a shiny Nidoran M in the FireRed Safari Zone and managing to catch it before it ran away.

Unluckiest: Way too many to remember...


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Insanely lucky/unlucky moments*

Man, what is up with everyone else's luck with shinies. In at least six years of actively playing Pokemon the only shinies I have ever seen are that stupid shiny Espeon in FR/LG's Battle Tower and the shiny Gyarados in the Lake of Rage, in short, only Pokemon that have specific programming to be shiny.

Actually, wait. I did get a shiny Turtwig over the GTS, which is almost certainly hacked.

And all this makes me want to cry because my friend, who is sort of new to Pokemon, caught a shiny Lugia (my favorite Pokemon to boot!).


----------



## Frostagin

Oh god my unlucky moment in LeafGreen.
Okay, so about a month ago I encountered my first shiny EVER (Red Gyarados doesn't count), a shiny Pidgey.
I had no Pokeballs.
And I was in the middle of a Nuzlocke.
Not too long after that, I spilled first blood.
D:
Oh, and I have since lost said LeafGreen.

My luckiest moment: Probably in SoulSilver when I was battling Morty. His Gengar was killing me, all I had left was Misty, my Togetic who was terribly underleveled(if I remember right), and he Metronome'd Substitute and proceeded to kill Gengar with Magical Leaf.
I may not be the biggest fan of the Togepi line, but I am never releasing Misty.
He might get a name change though.


----------



## Superbird

GOLBAT used Supersonic!
Ponga hurt itself in confusion!
GOLBAT used Bite!
Ponga flinched!
GOLBAT used Bite! 
Ponga flinched! 
GOLBAT used Air Cutter!
Critical Hit! 
Ponga hurt itself in confusion!
GOLBAT used Bite!
Ponga flinched! 
GOLBAT used Air Cutter!
Critical Hit!
Ponga snapped out of confusion!
Ponga's attack missed.
GOLBAT used Supersonic! 
Ponga hurt itself in confusion!
Ran away successfully!

It was in my hg nuzlocke, too. I'm glad Ponga didn't die.


----------



## Bulbamew

My luckiest moment? Pokemon Pearl (it may have been Platinum actually, but it seemed like donkeys ago so it was probably Pearl). Oh, this is brilliant. I was against Gardenia, the grass gym leader. She was down to her last pokemon, the Roserade (I forget the level, I assume it was the late teens/early twenties, I may be wrong). I was down to my level 18 Prinplup, or so I though. Of course, her Roserade KO'd my poor Prinplup and I though I had lost, but then I realised I had an unused Level 6 Bidoof in my party with me. I only caught it for Pokedex data, and planned to store it in the PC never to be used again once I had filled my party (at the time, my other Pokemon were a level 12 Shinx and a level 8 Starly). Anyway, my Prinplup had initially succeeded in knocking Roserade down to the low orange health before fainting, but if I recall, she ate a Sitrus Berry to get into the green health. Bidoof only knew Tackle & Growl, whilst Roserade knew Stun Spore, Poison Sting, Grass Knot and Magical Leaf. You can sort of predict the conclusion to this battle but I'll continue. Roserade is obviosuly faster, but rather than going in for the kill, she paralyzes me with Stun Spore. In a rush, I accidentally hit Growl on that turn, so Roserade's attack fell. My Bidoof then eats his Cheri Berry (i think that's the one, whichever one cures paralysis) which I didn't even know he was holding. Roserade then uses Stun Spore _again_, don't ask me why. I use Tackle, and amazingly, it's a critical hit, and it does a surprisngly large amount of damage - she's now down to mid-low orange health. Doing that again _may just be enough to win it_, I thought. Roserade uses the pathetic Poison Sting, and my HP rockets down to 2 - the Growl I used before has just helped me survive. Unfortuantely, it poisoned me. What luck - it would surely KO me this turn with just two hit points left. I used tackle one more time. Slowly, Roserade's health deterioates, and after gallons of sweat fell down my face and my heart is beating faster than a steam train, it reaches zero. 'A critical hit!', the game said. I didn't know this was even possible. It fainted, and my little Bidoof, in its first ever battle, had just KO'd a level 22 (i believe) Roserade. Awwwwwwwww yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DarkAura

I was playing Platinum and doing a Nuzlocke, and the luckiest thing that happened was catching an Abra, which was my first encounter (Well second, but the Kricketot was a dupe), before it used Teleport. :D


----------



## voltianqueen

My best battling moment has to be the time my Jolteon's Focus Band activated THREE TURNS IN A ROW. Best day ever!

This one is sort of good luck but bad luck.. On Crystal I have encountered a shiny Drowzee twice in a row....without having any pokeballs. TWICE. That's like..not even possible. I was mad, of course..


----------



## Ketsuban

I'm not sure if it counts as luck (it sure as heck ain't planned) but this seems to happen to me a lot when playing through Black and White.

Enemy Gothita used Flatter!
Lilligant's Special Attack rose greatly!
--> Lilligant's Own Tempo
Lilligant doesn't become confused!

Thanks for the stat buff!


----------



## shadow_lugia

Something that seems similar to _me_ tends to happen quite a bit with one of my Pokemon in Sapphire (I think it's Crobat but I'm not sure).

[Enemy's Pokemon] used FAKE OUT!
*pathetic amount of damage*
CROBAT's INNER FOCUS prevented it from flinching!
CROBAT used AIR CUTTER!
*instant death*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

luckily you made your 95 acc hit on an enemy unlikely to have been able to even get in another hit before fainting?


----------



## K'yoril

No real lucky moments fo me :( 
My unlickiest moment though, was my LG Nuzlocke, where I ran into my first shiny, a Mankey, which proceeded to kill one of my 'mons, and get knocked out by a critical hit. :(


----------



## shadow_lugia

sreservoir said:


> luckily you made your 95 acc hit on an enemy unlikely to have been able to even get in another hit before fainting?


I meant it more as lucky that I happened to have in a Pokemon that couldn't flinch. I usually switch her in without thinking about Fake Out, so it's a small amount of luck that that happens. It's not very much, though, I'll admit.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

shadow_lugia said:


> I meant it more as lucky that I happened to have in a Pokemon that couldn't flinch. I usually switch her in without thinking about Fake Out, so it's a small amount of luck that that happens. It's not very much, though, I'll admit.


but since fake out is priority anyway and it's unlikely, if the pokémon is doing a "pitiful" amount of damage and you can one-shot it, that it's faster than your crobat anyway, so even without inner focus, it would go fake out, flinch, ko by air slash. inner focus just takes out the flinch.

in other circumstances, perhaps reasonable but ?? that sounds like a reasonable thing.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Moving on from my confusing post, I decided recently to use a Marowak in LeafGreen since I've never used one before, so I began searching on the top floor of Pokemon Tower. Not only did I find a Cubone on my first try (they have a 10% chance of appearing), I also caught one holding a Thick Club (a 5% chance). In a turn of misfortune, however, it had a Modest nature :P


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

Oh man. I remember one playthrough of Heart Gold that was _full_ of lucky moments. Two really stand out, though.

1: Against Chuck, I was horribly underleveled. He was on his last Pokemon, I was on mine. He was about ten levels stronger then me. Here's the thing: _he kept using Focus Punch._ I had Magical Leaf. I literally won the battle with AI stupidity and some Ethers.

2: In this run, I was only using Pokemon I'd never used before. I caught a Jynx and decided to breed it, not intending to use the resulting Smoochum. It hatched, and I noticed that she was a little off-coloured. SHINY SMOOCHUM :D. Best part? I was training to beat Clair! Smoochum and my Dragonair wiped the Gym.

My two unluckiest ALSO came from HG, but from the previous playthrough. I think my copy is bipolar or something.

1: Safari Zone. Shiny Mr. Mime. 'Nuff said.

2: Against Whitney's Clefairy. My cousin had given me a lvl. 29 Magmar because cheating is totally justified against Whitney. I intended to only use it on Miltank. Clefairy used Metronome and got *Spacial Rend*, killing my Sentret. I sent out my Bayleef, it used Metronome, got _*ROAR OF TIME.*_ Only Pokemon left at that point was Magmar. I smashed that Clefairy, but Magmar went up a level and wouldn't obey me. _Wonderful._


----------



## Dinru

Pokemon Pearl. Cresselia. Quick ball. First try :D


----------



## shadow_lugia

OK, apparently now my LeafGreen is full of hax, because I also wanted to use a Dodrio. I caught a Doduo and was far too lazy to grind on wild Pokemon, so I battled trainers with it. Of course, two trainers had a Dodrio, both were not only evolved but also of higher levels. My underleveled Doduo managed to beat them both single-handedly: the first was subjected to major freeze hax from Tri Attack, and the second left me at 2 HP by only hitting with Fury Attack twice. Including the first Dodrio, this same Doduo (now a Dodrio) has been on my team for less than half an hour, and it has already had freeze hax from Tri Attack _three times._


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

Oh yeah, forgot some! 

I was trying to recreate my old teams on HG (so many of these on that game) and I'd saved the best for last - my very first Pokemon, a Blastoise named Ringleader. My cousin gave me a Squirtle egg for me to hatch. *SHINY.* Yes, the reincarnation of my first ever Pokemon ended up being SHINY. I admit that I cried like a baby.

One from Sapphire, this time. Facing Steven, his Cradily vs. my Kyogre. I had just got Sheer Cold and was itching to test it out. In my haste, I hadn't noticed the accuracy of the move (or rather, lack of it). It hit and took Cradily out instantly. Did I mention that this Cradily had stopped me every time I fought him?


----------



## Wargle

If I've posted it here, forgive me.

On my legit Ruby (i had one that was hacked off ebay), I was in the Safari Zone and found a shiny Pinsir. I nearly cried, because I thought it would flee. It ended up taking 7 safari balls without mud, and it never ran away. I was so happy.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

Luckiest: Shiny Ponyta on Diamond
Unluckiest: I had no Poke Balls to catch it with
=P


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh man, I just finished watching my Battle Video thing on SoulSilver, and I had completely forgotten how lucky I was. I was battling Factory Head Thorton in, well, the Battle Factory, open level challenge. Thorton had Pinsir, Luxray, and Blaziken. I had Gliscor, Starmie, and Ambipom.

At first, his Pinsir managed to set up two Swords Dances, while Gliscor managed to do literally nothing. I was hoping to hit with Guillotine, but it missed all three times. I sent out Ambipom after Gliscor fainted; it used Aerial Ace, which didn't manage to take out Pinsir. I took Life Orb damage, and Pinsir finished off Ambipom.

Finally, I sent out Starmie, which finished Pinsir easily with Power Gem. He sent in Luxray, which I was really nervous about. I hit it with one Surf, but it didn't go down; he used Crunch, but _Starmie survived with 4 HP,_ allowing me to kill Luxray with another Surf. Blaziken went down in one Surf.

Result: Finished with a Starmie with 4 HP that took out all three opponents almost single-handedly, except for one Aerial Ace from Ambipom.


----------



## ElectricTogetic

sorry for this wall of text, but...

Luckiest moment EVAR:  For the Dragon pokemon gym in White, I had taught my dual-screening, toxic-using Serperior (Serpentine) Protect instead of Light Screen.  I sent it out against Iris' Haxorus.  First turn, I used Reflect, preparing for Haxorus to hit me REALLY hard.  Instead, it used Dragon Dance.  Next turn, I used Toxic, since that had recently become Serperior's main form of damage.  it hit.  the turn after that, the Haxorus used Dragon Dance again.  Serpentine used Return.  Haxorus used Dragon Dance YET AGAIN.  Serpentine used Return. the turn after THAT, Serpentine used Protect.  The Haxorus tried to use dragon tail. The next two turns:
Serpentine used Reflect!
A barrier of light is protecting the party!
Haxorus used Dragon Tail!
*Serpentine's HP goes down to 61*
Serpentine was forced to switch out!
*switch to galvantula named Electric*
Haxorus is hurt by poison!
*Iris used a Hyper Potion just before the Haxorus died*
Electric used Signal Beam!
Haxorus is hurt by poison!
*Hax survives with one pixel of HP left*
Electric used Protect!
Haxorus used Assurance!
Electric protected itself!
Haxorus is hurt by poison!
Haxorus faints!
Me: YESSS!!!

..oh, so you're wondering what was lucky about that?  well, Iris had used her OTHER potion on her Fraxure.  Luckily as well, her Fraxure had Rivalry, it was female, and my Serperior was male.

UNLUCKIES MOMENT IN THE HISTORY OF FOREVER:  some Lilligant owned by an Ace Trainer in Chargestone Cave systematically murdered each of my team members with Teeter Dance, followed by a turn or two of Quiver Dance, followed by a Mega Drain.  The worst part?  None of my Pokemon actually used a move.  The ace trainer just went, "Why are you hitting yourself? Why are you hitting yourself?"
UGH.


----------



## Spatz

Luckiest: I 'unno? I've gotten three shinies now, a ditto, a Fearow, and a Timburr, in gen 3/4/5 respectively. But I don't think that's the luckiest...I'll think on it...

Unluckiest: Found a shiny Geodude in Emerald. It decided that exploding is fun (it is but...)...


----------



## Dar

Luckiest: Beating Skyla without losing a single HP.

Unluckiest: I could've sworn I saw a shiny Barboach in Pokemon Rumble Blast. What's even unluckier is that I'm not sure if it was shiny or not.


----------



## DarkAura

You can't catch shiny Pokemon in Rumble Blast. 

Unluckiest: In Rumble Blast, I tried for two days to get a Giratina Origin form from a legendary boss battle. All three of those sparkling catapults held Darkrais. I'm not much of a fan for Darkrai.

Luckiest: In Rumble Blast, a week after the unluckiest event, I decided to go to the Tower area to try and get Jirachi. The third time I went in, it was sparkling, and, seeing as I didn't beat the entire World Axle yet, it didn't have Arceus, but Rayquaza. Not bad. I befriended it, then went to a cave area, where I had no luck getting a legendary (I wanted a Reshiram, you see, but another Cobalion or a new Zekrom would work just fine). So I went to the Hauntyard, and sure enough, it was sparkling. I was expecting another Darkrai, but you know what I got? Giratina. _Origin Forme, no less!_ :D

My normal forme Giratina, which has a power of 2800 something (while the enemy giratina had 3200 something), used Toxic, then got a few good hits with Shadow Force. A few hits from the enemy and my Giratina lost a lot of health. Afraid I'd lose without getting it, I switched to my new Rayquaza (It knew crunch, you see) and managed to get it to less than half health before the enemy hit Rayquaza with a hit that got more than half of its health off. I then switched to my Darkrai (power of 2800 something, it knew Shadow Ball and Toxic) and whittled it down with Toxic and Shadow Ball. I finally defeated and got it. It has four circles in both attack and defense, opposed to my Punchy normal forme Giratina, which has three circles in attack and five in defense.

tl;dr: I got the legendary I wanted in Rumble Blast after days of searching.


----------



## Spatz

Currently battling Flint in Pt with a grass mono team, and using my Torterra to wreckj his team (He started at lv 62 for the battle)

Knock off his Houndoom and Flareon no problem.
Out comes Rapidash.

Foe Rapidash began absorbing light.

Terrance used EQ.

etc etc

Elite Four Flint sent out Magmortar.

Foe Magmortar bagan absorbing light.

Terrance used EQ.

etc etc.


WHAT's WITH THE STUPIDITY OF AI?  Honestly Flare Blitz/Flamethrower were easily smarter choices!


----------



## Superbird

It looks at you and says 'oh its part ground type hurrdurr better use a grass attack', completely ignoring the fact that it's also part grass-type -- probably because Ground comes first in the database or something.


----------



## Keldeo

(PT)
Underleveled Grotle VS Rival's Monferno (@ Pastoria City)
Foe Monferno used Leer!
Foe Monferno used Leer!
Foe Monferno used Leer!
I wonder why it didn't just go with Flame Wheel.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

I'm back, but with one from my cousin! I'd helped her buy a copy of Black as she'd only ever played Mystery Dungeon before. She absolutely loved it. One day we were hanging out, when she said she thought she'd found a glitch on her game.

Well, my curiosity was piqued. She fired up Black while she explained to me. She'd found this Pokemon in the wild that didn't look right, so she'd caught it for me to have a look at. I took a look... and...

SHINY PAWNIARD! Her first game, and she'd found a shiny! Even more luckily, she'd caught it without knowing what it was! She freaked when I told her how rare it was.


----------



## sv_01

This is not exactly lucky, more like an overwhelming success.
So, I was fighting some Psychic-type trainer, and he was just going to send out a Wobbuffet. I automatically switched to Swadloon, without realizing that Wobbuffet has Shadow Tag.
It seemed to be OK until it used Destiny Bond. I got its HP very low and then didn't know what to do. I didn't want my Swadloon to faint because of the happiness evolution thing.
I got on Bulbapedia and found out that Destiny Bond could be escaped by stuff like weather or status damage. But I didn't have any of those.
So I decided to try recoil. I tried to waste as many turns as possible without damaging it. Using healing items on some Pokémon, Protect spam, Ether on Protect, more Protect spam... Even though according to my calculations, this wasn't enough. Then it started using Safeguard, and I realized that it had even more PP than I had originally thought.
Then I randomly attempted to use a berry on a Pokémon that didn't need it, and you know what? It wasted the turn without losing the berry. So I did it until the end. And when I won, my Swadloon _evolved_.


----------



## Superbird

...Destiny bond only lasts one turn for one usage.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

also, destiny bond has 5 pp.


----------



## Murkrow

Both on our last Pokémon

Serperior's perish count fell to 2!

Pryce send out Weavile!
Weavile used Fake Out!

Serperior flinched and couldn't move!
Serperior's perish count fell to 1!

Weavile used X-scissor!
It's super effective!

(like 1 HP left)
Serperior used Leaf Blade!
Critical hit!
Weavile fainted!


----------



## DarkAura

You know how in Join Avenue, there's the raffle stand thing? For days, I've been getting either prize number eight or nine. This is while the shop's on rank 10. After a while, I just said, "Screw it, I'm not getting a Master Ball anyway. Might as well horde all the Berry Juices I can get."

Got the grand prize Master Ball literally right after thinking that. \o/


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

Caught a Shiny Nidorino in the Safari Zone.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

Just remembered one. This was a few years ago, back on my old Sapphire save. I had seen neither hide nor hair of Latias the ENTIRE TIME it had been roaming. Keep in mind that this had been, what, three months? Then, one morning, I was playing Pokemon before getting the school bus (not allowed game handhelds in school) and I was in a patch of tall grass. My mother told me to save and quit or I'd be late, when I got jumped by a Pokemon. LATIAS.

The lucky bit? My mother let me keep playing for long enough to toss the Master Ball. :D


----------



## Dar

Recently, I beat White 2 for the first time. At the end of it, me and Iris had one Pokemon left. I had Martyn, my Samurott, and I don't remember hers.
Anyway, I was sure that I was going to lose. She throws a super effective move at me, and Martyn survives with 1HP. Then Ice Beam gets a critical hit.

Oh, how I love using underleveled Pokemon.


----------



## flamesthecharmander101

Lucky:finding a ditto after transferring manaphy to diamond.
Unlucky: Getting hit in the face with a basketball when I was 9 while playing pokemon at recess. Surprised I even remember that.


----------



## Awos

Lucky: In Pearl, finding a shiny Steelix and shiny Whiscash in the same day.
Unlucky: In Heart Gold, I encountered a shiny Seviper in the Safari Zone. It fled. The only shiny I've encountered but didn't catch.


----------



## kyeugh

Have I never posted in this thread?

I want to talk about how I caught Zekrom in a Luxury Ball and Kyurem in a PokéBall, please.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I enjoy that godlike feeling when this happens:
Cobalion used Sacred Sword!
It's not very effective...
Critical hit!
Foe Musharna fainted!


----------



## Spatz

Qvalador said:


> Have I never posted in this thread?
> 
> I want to talk about how I caught Zekrom in a Luxury Ball and Kyurem in a PokéBall, please.


Super late, but...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Not sure if this is luck, but I just found the Shiny lv. 100 Superstar PalkiaBeast. AFTER 5 MONTHS.
I hate game sync sometimes.


----------



## Murkrow

Kyogre with accuracy at its lowest
Gardevoir with maxed out evasion and sp.defence

Kyogre used Origin Burst!
Critical hit!
Gardevoir fainted!


----------



## Herbe

First female Combee I'd ever seen in Diamond. Was on a honey tree.

Goes up to honey tree, realizes that it's a female, realizes the lowest-leveled pokemon I have is 7 levels ahead of the Combee. I think it was a Bibarel or something. 

I try to use my least-powerful move, anticipating to catch it with an Ultra Ball after this move.

Bibarel used Slash!
_Critical Hit!_
The Wild Combee Fainted!


----------



## zerotheeveelover

so i was battling cynthia, i went downstairs to '' you know what'' for a while. when i came back BOOM she was defeated. wtf?


----------



## Professor Wesker

So far, every Pokémon that I have caught on my White 2 Wedlocke that has specialized in physical defense (Koffing, Onix, Sandshrew) has had a Defense lowering nature. Just one of the little things that makes me think that my game is actively sabotaging my run.


----------



## mimidiamond

In Alpha Sapphire, I was trying to catch Deoxys. I had already reset several times, having to catch Rayquaza again as well. It was paralyzed, and had to use Struggle. It used it once, and I knew it would faint if it used it again. I had one more chance to throw an ultra ball. This had taken so many ultra balls already and I was thinking that I would have to reset again. But I threw the Ultra ball... And caught it! EDIT: Immediately after writing this, in Alpha Sapphire I was down to my last ultra ball and that was the one I caught Virizion in.


----------



## Byrus

I was trying to catch raikou in OR with a decent nature and EVs, and I actually ended up catching one with hidden power ice! I was pretty pleased with that and had quite a few good runs with it on battle spot. Some people switched in flygons and garchomps on my raikou and I managed to catch them by surprise and get the OHKO.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Restarted Black 2, got a shiny Snivy as my starter!


----------



## Worst Username Ever

The time I was in a Gym Leader fight, on my last Pokémon, completely out of PP with no refill items, and managed to cherry-tap the opponent's Bastiodon to death using Struggle


----------



## Birdcrest

Catching Deoxys in AS.
Deoxys is at max defenses and minimum Attack from Superpower and Cosmic Power.
Half my team (including Rayquaza) is fainted, and Latias is at around half health.
Me: Okay, I'll heal up Rayquaza. (uses Revive)
Deoxys uses Superpower. Latias takes a little bit of damage.
Me: Okay, Now that I'm healed, I'll chip at it a bit with Latias.
Latias used Surf!
Critical hit!
The wild Deoxys fainted!


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

*Lucky:*

Pokemon Red - I was in battle with Sabrina and her Alakazam had defeated nearly my entire team until all I was left with was an absurdly under leveled Pikachu and Alakazam  still retained most of its health, probably due to repeatedly using 'Recover'. I sent the Pikachu out and chose a move at random, bracing myself for defeat. 
The move I'd chosen was Seismic Toss. Alakazam was KOed. 
Me:






Silver:
I made the mistake of going after Lugia without checking my ball supply because I'd been sure I was well stocked. Ergo, it was when I'd found Lugia and battled it down to where I wanted it that I find out I was wrong. Very wrong. I had only a single Great Ball. 
It was hell finding my way through those whirl islands so I decided I wasn't going to do it again, I'd just keep resetting until that Great Ball worked. 
That didn't end up being necessary. That first throw was successful. 

Leaf Green:
I started with Charmander so clearly set myself up to be at a disadvantage to Brock and hadn't discovered the grass outside Leauge building in Viridian where Mankey can be caught until later. So I went up against Brock with an absurdly horrible team; Charmander, Pikachu and Ratatta. I managed to take out Geodude but then while battling Onix I was left with just my Ratatta nicknamed Hurricane. Somehow Hurricane successfully KOed Onix with a combination of Tail Whip, Quick Attack and possibly some potions but I don't recall for sure. I was so proud that he'd secured a permanent spot on my team. 

*Unlucky:*

Soul Silver - I was leveling up an Umbreon, I believe his name was Boogieman, in Goldenrod City and at a particular point was battling a Drowzee. The majority of my focus was on an episode of 'Without a Trace', so I absentmindedly had Boogieman use 'Pursuit'. Obviously, it was a one-hit-KO and a millisecond before it dropped off the screen is when I glanced down and just barely glimpsed that it was shiny. 

Soul Silver - I encountered a shiny Hoppip on route 48. This time, I noticed right away and intended to capture it. The problem was the Pokemon in the first slot of my party out leveled it. I'd tried to use the weakest move it had, which I believe was something very rookie like Quick Attack. Still, I one-hit KOed it.


----------



## Raiden

Ran into a Shiny Pokémon in Platinum. Before getting the Pokéballs. Dang it.


----------



## Catkibbles#310

Just had a shiny Minior in USun (don't know what colour as it has that shell ability)... it used selfdestruct...


----------



## Stormrycon

I found a shiny legendary in an online fangame but then I lost connection


----------



## haneko

You remember the "DO NOT TURN OFF THE POWER" message while saving, right?

Well, I was playing Emerald while my DS was low on power, and guess when it decided to run out of charge? Yep.

My entire save file was wiped.


----------

